

Hacking the President’s DNA - kul
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2012/11/hacking-the-presidents-dna/309147/?single_page=true

======
pg
I remember noticing that they seemed to be protecting Bush's DNA when he went
to a state dinner in some European country (possibly Germany). I wondered
about it at the time.

~~~
gadders
I remember reading a story about when Bill Clinton had a drink in a UK pub,
the Secret Service smashed the pint glass he used as soon as he had finished.

~~~
chris_l
Smashing the glass doesn't prevent DNA collection.

~~~
gadders
Depends how small they grind it, I'd have thought, and whether they take the
bits with them or not.

